# What do you love to prepare in clay pots? Searching some inspiration for my new menu



## Ivan1717 (Aug 30, 2022)

I wanted to introduce some new dishes to the menu that I prepare with my clay pots. I was wondering what are the dishes/types of dishes that you love to cook in clay pots rather than in other cookware? I am sure that I would get some good inspiration from your answers


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 30, 2022)

Hello *Ivan1717*, Welcome to DC. 

Why don't you tell us a bit about yourself?  Who are you preparing the menu for?  What have you already made in your clay pots and what are your favourites? 

the more we know the more we can help you with something different.  For example, it doesn't make sense to help you with a recipe for bread if you already make the same one or similar.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 30, 2022)

Moroccan dishes for a tagine. Might need some preserved lemon.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 30, 2022)

Welcome to the forum!

I only have a couple of clay pots, other than bakeware - a roasting pan, for chicken, and similar sized roasts, and a small casserole.  I rarely use them though - enameled cast iron I use a lot more, and have a lot of sizes, and they can be used over direct heat much safer than clay.  However, for baking bread clay pans are great, though I don't have enough of them!


----------



## Katie H (Aug 31, 2022)

One of my favorites is roasted whole chicken with mixed vegetables.  Yum!


----------



## jennyema (Aug 31, 2022)

I’m sorry.  I haven’t used mine for years.  I prefer cast iron Dutch ovens.

But now I’ll dust off my pretty blue clay chicken roaster and try it again .


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 31, 2022)

Ivan! we still haven't heard your favourites? 

Mine are only chicken and bread.  I have several recipes but have never tried them.  

and yours are?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 31, 2022)

Clay pots are great for low and slow in the oven.  Dishes like baked ziti in ragu, cassoulet, cornish hens, stews,  short ribs, oxtail soup, bread,  baked beans.  Clay pots give even, low cooking temps, and once heated, hold their heat well.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North.


----------



## Ivan1717 (Aug 31, 2022)

*Thank you for the inspiration*

Hi all!
Thank you for all of the ideas

I am preparing some new recipes for my family. I live abroad, but I have turned home to spend with them some months and I wanted to prepare some delicious recipes.

 For cooking in clay pots, I do a lot of stews. Additionally, I love to go for roasting in pure ceramics, mostly chicken in combination with different sauces and veggies. And et the end not forget about the beans that have a very special place on my list when it comes to cooking in clay pots.

Thank you for all of the answers, it is a great inspiration


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 31, 2022)

Great *Ivan*, good to hear from you.  Hope, no, I _know _your family will love anything you prepare!


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 31, 2022)

I have a Korean Stone Pot, that is made of clay.  I use it to make Bibimbap.


----------



## Vai101 (Jan 2, 2023)

Some delicious recipes that are perfect for clay pots include: 
-Lemon-Garlic Chicken with Potatoes and Artichokes 
-Moroccan-Style Vegetable Tagine 
-Herb-Roasted Pork with Root Vegetables 
-Spiced Chickpea and Vegetable Stew 
-Lentil and Sausage Casserole 
-Stuffed Bell Peppers 
-Braised Lamb Shanks 
-Beef and Barley Stew 
-Spicy Chicken and Rice Pilaf 
-Coconut-Curry Vegetables 
-Vegetarian Chili 
-Lemon-Dill Salmon with Asparagus 
-Beef and Mushroom Ragu


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 2, 2023)

Flowers


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 2, 2023)

Utinsils


----------

